
Palantir Provides the Engine for Donald Trump’s Deportation Machine - jbegley
https://theintercept.com/2017/03/02/palantir-provides-the-engine-for-donald-trumps-deportation-machine/
======
astrodust
An important primer for anyone curious about how this could play out:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_and_the_Holocaust](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_and_the_Holocaust)

~~~
M_Grey
"Couldn't have done it without 'em" -Hiter

...Ok maybe that's apocryphal. The truth is though, without IBM, IG Farben,
Volkswagon and others... he couldn't have. We always like to see leaders as
some kind of mythical figure, but it's the pencil pushers, anonymous
bureaucrats, and people looking to make a profit who really make it happen.

~~~
astrodust
One of the take-aways from that book was how precisely targeted the police
were. Early on they were rounding up people who were ostensibly Jewish, they
were easy to identify, but later they'd moved on to pin-point identifying
people who were 1/4 or 1/8th Jewish, people who didn't even know they were
technically Jewish at all. This was only possible because birth records were
systematically computerized, processed, and tabulated by these early computer
systems. Those punch-cards encoded everything about a person.

When they showed up in towns they'd have lists of specific people they were
looking for. This has extremely disconcerting parallels to these ICE raids
that are ongoing.

------
ForHackernews
Hey, now it's time for all the Palantir employees who signed this pledge
[http://neveragain.tech/](http://neveragain.tech/) to stand up, right?

Matthew Avant, Shanthanu Bhardwaj, Sarang Shah, what say you?

------
atmosx
The intercept is a (if not _the_ ) prime example of journalism.

